
CrunchPad Specs - raghus
http://www.dchieng.com/crunchpad-specs-revealed/
======
redorb
First $200 (I didn't believe it) - then $300 (I figured he wouldn't risk
raising the price twice; - now its $400, unless he hits a grand slam and gets
this thing into a carrier or even multiple carriers; and subsidized for $199
with 2/yr mobile broadband contract..

~~~
socratees
Many major hardware players have some form of tablet device in the offing.
This market space is going to be a competitive one.

~~~
axod
Like who? :/ Apple??? yeah funny.

------
jasonkester
One USB port? Dude...

You're only ever one lap-month away from wiggling any given USB port into
uselessness if anything is plugged into it. Relying on a single one for the
whole thing is a recipe for disaster.

Case in point, by my old Latitude C400. With no optical drive and a single
dying USB port, it's one failed hard drive away from being toast. Right now I
can get files onto it over the network, but I don't look forward to
reinstalling those network drivers without any input device other than the
keyboard.

------
Raphael
Screen resolution? RAM? Flash memory?

------
ErrantX
The styling isn't actually as slick looking as I thought it might be.

------
pclark
seems like quite a lot of feature creep. mobile internet now huh?

------
TweedHeads
If I ever buy a tablet it will be an Apple iPad, no matter how expensive it
is.

------
finebanana
If it's using the Linux kernel, it's not mentioned anywhere. This is taking
the credit from all the linux code contributors everywhere. Shame. Shame.

~~~
jrockway
The GPL does not have an advertising clause.

~~~
TweedHeads
If you take and give back you're a friend, if you don't you're a thief.

